# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Panulirus versicolor

## Gil Miguel

_Panulirus versicolor_

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

este camarão já por varias vezes o tenho viste a venda acho muito lindo mas por falta de informação não comprei não sei se ele se mete com algum tipo de peixes o se coroe corais

----------


## Jorge Neves

Não è um camarão e sim uma lagosta.Sem problemas,não ataca corais,peixes ou camarões.
Alimenta-se de pedaços de camarão,peixe branco,maxilhão,etc.

Jorge Neves

----------

